# Eclipse: set/get Methoden automatisch erstellen



## cantus (29. Jan 2004)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man mit Eclipse die set und get Methoden für die einzelnen Variablen automatisch erstellen lassen kann.

Weiß jemand, wie das geht?


----------



## el_barto (29. Jan 2004)

indem du in der outline die variablen markierst un mit rechtsklick das kontextmenü öffnest. dort gibts dann 'nen eintrag "generate getters and setters".


----------



## bygones (29. Jan 2004)

fast  :wink: 

über den Menueintrag "Source" gehts zu "Generate getter / setter"


----------



## el_barto (29. Jan 2004)

war aus dem kopf beantwortet, ohne nachzuschauen. dafür war die antwort doch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## bygones (29. Jan 2004)

nein war nicht schlecht *aufdieSchulterklopf* !!


----------

